# No McNuggets? Dial 911!



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2009)

> A Florida woman has earned herself an appearance before the beak on a misuse of 911 rap after calling cops three times to demand they rush to a McDonald's outlet and satisfy her lust for Chicken McNuggets.
> According to the _Stuart News_, 27-year-old Latreasa L Goodman, of Fort Pierce, ordered and paid for a delicious ten-piece McNugget treat, only to be told there weren't any pieces of poultry-based nourishment left. The cashier offered the perp a larger alternative at the same price, but Goodman apparently let rip with: I dont want a McDouble and small fry."
> Goodman then called in law enforcement. She told dispatchers: This is an emergency, If I would have known they didnt have McNuggets, I wouldnt have given my money, and now she wants to give me a McDouble, but I dont want one. This is an emergency.



http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/03/04/mcnuggets_911_drama/


All I can say is, I am so not surprised.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 4, 2009)

Wasn't there a similar wav file posted here a while back? A woman called 911 because Burger King screwed up her Whopper, IIRC.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2009)

Something like that.  Seems some peoples lives are so boring that anything is an emergency to them.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 4, 2009)

This was on the news last night. They recalled the story of the police officer who was eating *brownies* with is his Missus and thought they were dying. He called 911.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 4, 2009)

That woman should be ashamed of herself; diverting emergency public services to satisfy her craving for horrible food.

I think her punishment should include a small amount of jail time, where all she eats are McNuggets... without any kind of dipping sauce.

That way, when she gets out, she'll either have a reinforced taste for McNuggets and will soon perish due to overindulgence, or undergo a psychotic episode whenever she encounters a McNugget.

Either way, we win... Glutton loses.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2009)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 4, 2009)

This story is funny, but in a deeper way, it's sad.

Sad that this woman is so desperate, lonely, and broken inside that her only real joy can come from chicken mcnuggets. Sad that our country produces people like this. Sad that emergency services were, at least theoretically, diverted from real emergencies to deal with someone who is clearly deranged. 

I'd be interested in learning more about this woman. I think it could benefit our country to understand what creates this kind of mentality.

Was she educated in government schools?

Is she on some kind of government financial aid?

What is her family background?

What is her income level?

Does she have a history of psychological problems?

Now, I will say this. If McDonald's took her money under false pretenses, ie. "yes we have mcnuggets," and then refused to return her money when they told her they did not actually have the mcnuggets in question, that's fraud and theft. She could press criminal charges, and pursue a civil trial.

But we're talking what, two bucks and change here? How did the McDonald's manager let this situation get so out of hand? Why didn't he just give her the money, and a free coupon for McNuggets next time. Bang. Customer for life.

Then again, she may already be a customer for life.


-Rob


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 4, 2009)

>


 
The actual taping.

I would be mad too if I purchased something then they took my money before hand and refused a refund.

She gave them the money then later they said they did not have it and refused her refund. And she spoke to the manager and the manager said thats the policy.

I don't really blame her for calling the police. She is not so much calling about Chicken Mcnuggets she is calling because the Mcdonald's won't give her her money back and she was unaware of the policy. Management should have just given her the $2 and avoid all of this. It use to be customer's are always right.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad it was not for something stupid like a murder or arm robbery.:erg:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2009)

Unbelievable.


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw this on the news this morning and the first things out of my mouth were..."What an *******!  I'm glad this dumb *** got arrested!!!"

Of course, none of this surprises me in the least.  I've taken 911 calls with people asking for the routine number of the PD, the number of a PD in another town, and a number of other non emergency related questions.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 4, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> The actual taping.
> 
> I would be mad too if I purchased something then they took my money before hand and refused a refund.
> 
> ...


 
If what you've posted here is indeed accurate, then I think she had every right to be upset. Personally, I probably would have just walked away two bucks and change shorter, but on the wrong day maybe not. And if I were the manager, I'd have just given her back the two bucks.

Still, if McDonalds took her money, lied about having a product they were unable to eventually produce, and refused to give her money back? 

Fraud. Theft. Period.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 4, 2009)

And this "all sales are final" crap is just that. The sale isn't final if you have failed to produce the goods being exchanged. The sale is ongoing at that point. And McDonalds appears to have failed to uphold their end of a contractually agreed to arrangement.


-Rob


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> The actual taping.
> 
> I would be mad too if I purchased something then they took my money before hand and refused a refund.
> 
> ...


 
I too, was wondering why they refused to give her money back to her.  However, regardless, this was not a call worthy of 911, I don't care what anyone says!  Call the police if you choose, however, 911 isn't the number to use, and if she's too lazy to find the right number, shame on her.

Additionally, and I'm not speaking for every PD in the world, as they all vary, but in some cases, this may be considered a civil issue, which is out of the hands of the police.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 4, 2009)

MJS said:


> I too, was wondering why they refused to give her money back to her. However, regardless, this was not a call worthy of 911, I don't care what anyone says! Call the police if you choose, however, 911 isn't the number to use, and if she's too lazy to find the right number, shame on her.


 
I think this is a fair point. I know our local police department has a non-emergency number. I assume many others do as well.


-Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2009)

> An emergency is a situation which poses an immediate risk to health, life, property or environment.



Is loss of $2 really an emergency?



> a sudden unforeseen crisis (usually involving danger) that requires immediate action



Hmm......

Lets see:

- Bank is being held up by an armed robber.
- A Child is missing, presumed kidnapped.
- 2 cars have had a smash up
- A house is on fire
- A woman is fighting off an attempted rape
- An armed assailant is breaking into an old folks home
- McDonalds won't give me my money back over Nuggets.

Which of these is NOT a true emergency?

Someone driving over my lawn, smashing my mail box, throwing a brick through my window, pissing on my foot....all may be crimes.
But, are any of those, an Emergency?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 4, 2009)

There's nothing particularly wrong with calling the police in a situation like this -- it's calling 911 that is a problem. Add this demented soul to the hundreds of prank calls that 911 operators get each day, and it really is a problem. 

We had to make a couple of noise complaints several years ago. Would never have dreamed of calling 911 over a loud drunk. We called the police division directly and waited our turn.

Anyone remember the "Big Mac Attack." I guess this one is the "McNugget Jones."


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a model flake on me once.  Maybe I should have called 911 then huh?

I had Borders rip me off on a defective dvd, maybe then?

I won't even get into the scum sucker who tried to rip me off over a server a few years ago.  Course, that was a call to the FBI......

Sorry, I see this as nothing more than some ignorant dumb *** who thinks the world revolves around her.  Suck it up, call the corporation, and get free **** for your troubles. Wendys is always screwing up my order.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 4, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Someone driving over my lawn, smashing my mail box, throwing a brick through my window, pissing on my foot....all may be crimes.
> 
> But, are any of those, an Emergency?


 
Well, maybe if someone drove across your lawn, smashing your mailbox in the process, threw a brick through your window and pissed on your foot through the empty hole in your front wall. 

That might be an emergency worthy of calling 911.


-Rob


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 4, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ...call the corporation, and get free **** for your troubles...



Actually, if one takes the time to write a letter, as opposed to disrupting emergency services, s/he can get free stuff. I once got screwed on a printer warranty with Canon years ago and got a brand new free printer for my efforts.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess McDonald's corporate found out about this and send her a gift card for a free meal of her choice.

This is the same part of town, folks, where a guy called 911 because they were out of lemonade.

Is it a race thing? Did she feel she was being discriminated against? I'm also curious if her dialect was observed and prejudged. I dunno.

Still ... if you don't get your food or your money back, you call the Ombudsman or the local consumer activist ... not the cops. Sheesh.


----------



## grydth (Mar 4, 2009)

In my fantasy world, where idiots get what's coming to them, this would be the *fourth* call:

Witless woman: This is an emergency!

911 Dispatcher: Lady, this is your fourth call for heaven's sake!

Witless: But this is a _real_ emergency!!!

911 Dispatcher: Now you're even calling from a different phone....

Witless: I know... that's because when the police found out what this was really about, they shoved my cell phone up my ***! I need an ambulance!

911 Dispatcher: We can have one out there.... in maybe 3 hours...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> Still, if McDonalds took her money, lied about having a product they were unable to eventually produce, and refused to give her money back?
> 
> Fraud. Theft. Period.



Well, this is most likely a civil matter of having failed to uphold their end of tha bargain.



Thesemindz said:


> And this "all sales are final" crap is just that. The sale isn't final if you have failed to produce the goods being exchanged. The sale is ongoing at that point. And McDonalds appears to have failed to uphold their end of a contractually agreed to arrangement.



I'm not sure if this is contract law or not but certainly they failed to perform and were obligated to return her money to her.

But calling 911? That's grossly unreasonable.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 4, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I'm not sure if this is contract law or not but certainly they failed to perform and were obligated to return her money to her.
> 
> But calling 911? That's grossly unreasonable.


 
I was referring to the implied contract of the exchange of goods for services.

But as to calling 911, I agree completely. Like I said, there's a non-emergency number, if she _really_ felt the cops needed to be called, that would have been the number to use.


-Rob


----------



## MJS (Mar 5, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Well, this is most likely a civil matter of having failed to uphold their end of tha bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is what I'm thinking as well.  For example, I took a call from a young woman a few days ago.  She stated that a few weeks ago, her car was disabled.  A towing service went out, hooked up her car, and towed it.  Apparently during all of this, there was some damage caused under thecar, due to the way it was initially hooked up.  She wanted a police report to document this.  That is a good example of a civil issue.  The police can't force the towing service to fix her car, its up to her to take them to court and sue them for damage.  

If I bring my Pathfinder to the Nissan dealership for service and they overcharge me for something and refuse to refund me, that is not a police issue.  Now, if I'm causing a disruption in the business, yes, that is something the police can be called for, but as far as anything else goes, I will have to take Nissan to court.  

This is a fine line, and I think its something that people, in this case, this nut from McDonalds, doesn't understand.  There is a fine line between what is police action and what is civil.


----------



## searcher (Mar 5, 2009)

I would like to know exactly how FAT this person is.


And why they left school after 2nd grade.



Does her family tree have one branch?


----------



## MJS (Mar 10, 2009)

Saw this today.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29533731/

I strongly disagree with this:

"When you feel that you've been mistreated or misused or robbed out of your money, you have the right to call 911," Goodman said. "That's the purpose of 911, so I thought."


Ummm....NO!  You were not robbed.  And being mistreated or misused, as she claims in this siuation, does not fall into the category to call 911.

At least this person has it right.

"But Tiffany Bennett, an emergency coordinator for St. Lucie County, said the incident does not constitute an emergency.
"It's not an emergency unless there was some kind of disturbance or somebody threatening someone, and I don't believe that was the case in this matter," Bennett said.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2009)

armed robbery = emergency
being assaulted = emergency
cold coffee != emergency
short changed at register != emergency.

people this dumb, should be shot.

Then they could have a legit reason to call 911.


----------

